# Moving distributor cap



## Jadon Kerr 87 300zx turbo (Mar 31, 2020)

Big brain moment for any one out there. I’ve been tinkering with the z for a while now and have moved some parts out but I haven’t been liking the way it’s been running so I decided I’d try to put my stock distributor back in. The one I took out was from a parts z that was a non turbo, is it okay for a non turbo distributor to work in the turbo z


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Jadon Kerr 87 300zx turbo said:


> Big brain moment for any one out there. I’ve been tinkering with the z for a while now and have moved some parts out but I haven’t been liking the way it’s been running so I decided I’d try to put my stock distributor back in. The one I took out was from a parts z that was a non turbo, is it okay for a non turbo distributor to work in the turbo z


Yes, all Z31 300ZX used the same part number distributor, both turbo and non-turbo.


----------

